# Cabin purse



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was wanting a new purse and I love this pattern.

So since I'm going somewhere outdoors oriented and I LOVE cabins, I made this.


I did the quilting of the fabric, it's not great but it works. The white thread is glow in the dark thread, since it was here.

And the pockets on the inside are custom to things I put in my purse.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Angie, I really love your purse! Yes it is total purse envy looking back at you! :sing: I made myself a lovely large bag once out of this beautiful Victorian fabric...oh I must tell you how much cooler yours is!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you. I'm looking at it and loving it more and more.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful job!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love both the material and style. Great looking purse.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Bow tucks! I have that pattern and made a couple of them. I am always looking for the "perfect" pocketbook. I was thinking about maybe making another one and modifying it...adding a divider and making it a little taller. 
One day when I have nothing else to do.....


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Angie, that is an awesome purse (and I'm not much of a purse person, so to get me all excited over your purse is HUGE!!)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, that's a lovely purse. I love the print you used.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It's absolutely lovely!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Good job!!! I need to make myself a purse... this really inspires me.. )


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful. Makes most purses look really boring. Great job as usual Angie.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I love your purse. I am not a fabric purse person, as I have only one purse and it is leather. I do want to make a purse from fabric but will wait till I find the perfect fabric for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Debbie, find the almost perfect or just okay fabric and make the first one. The second one is always a bit better than the first one as you've learned the pattern, and find what you may want to change a bit.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, that is cute as a bug's ear! I love the print too. I used to make purses all the time, but haven't in years. I may have to get back to it after this.  I really need a new purse right now too.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Angie will you please tell us what pattern you used???


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, it even has porches (fabric print AND pocket).

Peg


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

cute...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

maxine said:


> Angie will you please tell us what pattern you used???


I will get you the pattern tomorrow or Saturday. I'm away from home tonight and traveling home tomorrow.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool... travel safe Angie..


----------

